# Where to get special honda tools?



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

like the flywheel puller and other special tools just for the honda engines?


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

I'd say boats.com if you have the part number, your local dealer or ebay. 

In case you need to pull the flywheel, easiest way is to undo the retaining bolt, loosen the bolt half way, smack the center of the bold with a rubber mallet a few times. This would pop the flywheel off of the shaft, you can undo the bolt and remove the flywheel. The following video shows the same method using the special tool, which I think you dont need as the rubber mallet does the same job without damaging the OE bolt.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Donyboy's channel is great. I learn a lot from him.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

orangputeh said:


> like the flywheel puller and other special tools just for the honda engines?


Google the tool's part number to find a dealer selling one online. Your local Honda dealer can also get you any special tool as well. 

Special tools (and their part numbers) are listed in the shop manual for each model. 

*Find A Honda Dealer*


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Google the tool's part number to find a dealer selling one online. Your local Honda dealer can also get you any special tool as well.
> 
> Special tools (and their part numbers) are listed in the shop manual for each model.
> 
> *Find A Honda Dealer*



Thanks Robert for info and looking up that serial number. I knew that machine was more than " a few years old" by the condition.

thanks on the tip for the Honda tools. I watched a bunch of you tube videos on removing fly wheels and other stuff but would prefer using the proper tool for the job.

have learned the hard way on mickey mousing something and these Honda machines and parts are so darn expensive. I have a HS 50 , 80, 624, 828, 928 , 1132 that I am trying to put in like new condition.

looking for a good 621 and possibly a 35.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> I have a HS 50 , 80, 624, 828, 928 , 1132 that I am trying to put in like new condition.
> 
> looking for a good 621 and possibly a 35.


To complete the collection (except for the new HSS line-up) you'll also need an HS55, HS520, HS521, HS622, HS70, HS720, HS724 and an HS1332.... 
:blowerhug::blowerhug::blowerhug:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i would like a nice 55, 70, and 724.

i'm not greedy

i'm helping a friend with a 724 right now and the front axle is very rusty and it is only about 12 years old. he's concerned because the rust bleeds out from the end on the the crawler wheels.

what should i tell him?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> i'm helping a friend with a 724 right now and the front axle is very rusty and it is only about 12 years old. he's concerned because the rust bleeds out from the end on the the crawler wheels.
> 
> what should i tell him?


I would disassemble the rusty parts, clean them and grease them properly before they seize together (if it hasn't happened yet). To remove a seized track wheel is not that easy as you can't really put heat on it as it is mostly plastic (I had to deal with that on an HS928).


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> I would disassemble the rusty parts, clean them and grease them properly before they seize together (if it hasn't happened yet). To remove a seized track wheel is not that easy as you can't really put heat on it as it is mostly plastic (I had to deal with that on an HS928).


do i have to remove the axle too? or just remove everything and clean the axle and everything else before reassembling?

how do i prepare the axle so it doesn't rust again?

and one more question. why do you think it rusted in the first place? i have seen blowers 20-30 years old that the axles did not rust.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> do i have to remove the axle too? or just remove everything and clean the axle and everything else before reassembling?
> 
> how do i prepare the axle so it doesn't rust again?
> 
> and one more question. why do you think it rusted in the first place? i have seen blowers 20-30 years old that the axles did not rust.


unless you want to service the side transmisión I'd leave the axle in place, disassemble everything else clean and lube it. A light coat of oil or grease should be enough. I think the rust builds up depending on the amount of humidity, how the unit is stored, how it was prepared before putting away and if it has to deal with salt or not.....


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> unless you want to service the side transmisión I'd leave the axle in place, disassemble everything else clean and lube it. A light coat of oil or grease should be enough. I think the rust builds up depending on the amount of humidity, how the unit is stored, how it was prepared before putting away and if it has to deal with salt or not.....


thanks, I let my friend know.

I'll have to start paying you for all the good advice you have given me in the last couple months. If you are ever going to visit Lake Tahoe , let me know.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> I'll have to start paying you for all the good advice you have given me in the last couple months. If you are ever going to visit Lake Tahoe , let me know.


The way I think is "HELP IN THE SAME WAY THAT YOU HOPE OR EXPECT TO BE HELPED WHEN IN NEED".
Life is about giving and taking, it can not be just taking nor can it be just giving.
I have gotten a lot of help from members mostly on this forum but on a few others forums as well. 
I'm an auto-mechanic but like and really enjoy tinkering with OPE, primarily with snowblowers, my knowledge about them is not that extensive, but if I do know something I won't hesitate to offer that knowledge to a fellow member in need of it.......

(I'll keep you in mind though if I ever go to Lake Tahoe....)

I love Honda and Yamaha snowblowers....!!!

:blowerhug:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Yes, I learned a lot in a very short time by doing , helping out neighbors , buying broken equipment and fixing it.

Then I look at these forums and try to contribute helpful advice to others info that i have learned.

"what goes around comes around" or it is the other way around ? ha ha


----------

